# Medieval music and renaissance Croatia classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Since there were Roman-Catholic they most have a legacy of composer from medieval lore and renaissance, what if ars subtilior or wierd odds music came from there Zadar...

My dear lady and gentelmen of croatia you have afine country and cute gurls lucky you lol, please answer, Croats i love you guys.Yah got a cool flags like an im a chess club affecionados like your flag a lot.

Is it true womens over there are of a rare beauty?
Deprofundis whant to know?

Because i check photo of croatia and youtube video ,so i guess i like croats?

There RomanCatholic Brothers? rights?

God bless this, deprofundis bless this, croats coat of armor kick a** , please participated.?
:tiphat:

That about it?


----------

